# race weekend woo hoo



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys there r races on friday jan 18 at hobby shop and on sat jan 19th at jaybos in danville ill and sunday in portage jan 20th wow who can make all 3. :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

2 out of 3 ain't bad......


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm hoping to make 1. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just going to make 1, I have a wife that needs some attention!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's going to be a sliderpalooza!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ok guys there r races on friday jan 18 at hobby shop and on sat jan 19th at jaybos in danville ill and sunday in portage jan 20th wow who can make all 3. :wave:


Sounds like a busy weekend. Is saturdays race open to anyone, are the rules the same as ours, not that it matters, I have a long way to go to be more competitive and last but not least, can you PM me the address.


----------

